# Broadway Music



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I did a try at singing a broadway musical of diana damrau's glitter and be gay.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Please - CLASSICAL; _*we*_ are few - 'popular' are many; plenty of room there for you.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

cjvinthechair said:


> Please - CLASSICAL; _*we*_ are few - 'popular' are many; plenty of room there for you.


I'm not sure this is gonna be too popular.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

After Mr. Bellbottom's 'singing presentation' thread- which seems to have vanished - I felt this a justified comment. In what way is it not so, please, Sir ?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

cjvinthechair said:


> After Mr. Bellbottom's 'singing presentation' thread- which seems to have vanished - I felt this a justified comment. In what way is it not so, please, Sir ?


What are you talking about?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't really like Broadway outside of Candide and West Side Story.

Most of it seems really shallow to me. Maybe I just have to get used to the kind of expression used, but to me most broadway sounds like it's substituting really hoaky dramatic flair for truly felt emotion or expression.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I find it campy in style. But I did enjoy Les Miserables in a way. I hate Sweeney Todd, can't stand it, story and music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I find it campy in style. But I did enjoy Les Miserables in a way. I hate Sweeney Todd, can't stand it, story and music.


I thought Les Mis was alright, but I'd rather just read the book.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

violadude said:


> I thought Les Mis was alright, but I'd rather just read the book.


Fine, but what about the OP?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wood said:


> Fine, but what about the OP?


I already said that Candide was one of the few Broadway pieces I actually like.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

violadude said:


> I already said that Candide was one of the few Broadway pieces I actually like.


Good, but do you enjoy Member Bellbottom's effort?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wood said:


> Good, but do you enjoy Member Bellbottom's effort?


No comment...................


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

This was very scary.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I'm not sure this is gonna be too popular.


What are you talking about ?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

cjvinthechair said:


> What are you talking about ?


It was a joke that revolved around use of the word "popular" and its double meaning on these fora. I'm sure you can work it out from there. The only thing I'm not sure about is why you're apparently making a big deal out of this.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Bellbottom's performance seems to raise as many passions, for and against, as Maria Callas. 

Go for it guys!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Awesome....but needs a killer guitar solo like this one.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...and for those who want to "keep it classical". Been there. Done that.






...and who knew that Mozart's K.450 sounded so much like Rock Me Amadeus? You learn something new everyday.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> It was a joke that revolved around use of the word "popular" and its double meaning on these fora. I'm sure you can work it out from there. The only thing I'm not sure about is why you're apparently making a big deal out of this.


Oh - a joke...of course. Don't think it's 'gonna' be worth continuing this amusing theme, Mr. Crud.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! There's new material on the youtube channel. I'm scoring you highly for the cool wardrobe.
You sir, are through to the next round.

A couple of instant classics...watch the cat when he removes his jacket in Tick Tock!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

cjvinthechair said:


> Oh - a joke...of course. Don't think it's 'gonna' be worth continuing this amusing theme, Mr. Crud.


This might be the strangest conversation I've ever had on the internet.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Wow! There's new material on the youtube channel. I'm scoring you highly for the cool wardrobe.
> You sir, are through to the next round.
> 
> A couple of instant classics...watch the cat when he removes his jacket in Tick Tock!


Ah! The power of the male pheronome!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Broadway Musical meaning the theatre comprising of actors, actresses...who should know perfect singing, dancing moves and acting expressions. The metro cinema of MGM classics perhaps staged such acts. The shutter panavision camera, the gelled hairstyle, the looks, the dance, the comedy and the charismatic beautiful women. Sometimes gives soulful expressions in acting. Also the music.
And ofcourse diana diamru sings so perfectly like as if hearing 1940s radio. I want to meet her to say hi.

I just wanted to give it a try. To see if my voice perfected or not? Like as if i am singing a duet with diana diamru. The acting and meaning of passage sometimes could be differently expressed.

I have sang all the songs that i liked and i ever wanted to sing. 
I wanted to play the guitar, but i thought i can't sing perfectly and play guitar at the same time. So from next time i would play music instruments only.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

bellbottom said:


> And ofcourse diana diamru sings so perfectly like as if hearing 1940s radio. I want to meet her to say hi.


Damrau and Bellbottom. There's a Bollywood movie in this. I can just imagine it.
Actually, I'm imagining it right now.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Damrau and Bellbottom. There's a Bollywood movie in this. I can just imagine it.
> Actually, I'm imagining it right now.


Nah, you just want to see Bellbottom in red underpants.

Great clip by the way.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Funny.

windows 7 screenshot
I never found a suitable biker jacket and i intended to look like a pilot. But the results seem that i look like some austrian policeman image. Perhaps i might be wrong but i think of nazi movies and those were dressed like in the dark smoking cigarettes?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

You should've sung Crazy Little Thing Called Love.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,
here i sing my childhood favorite artist george michael's brit pop hit single of the 90s...fastlove...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

bellbottom said:


> Hi,
> here i sing my childhood favorite artist george michael's brit pop hit single of the 90s...fastlove...


American Idol beckons you.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> You should've sung Crazy Little Thing Called Love.


I am in awe of that chest -- I wish I had half as much hair on mine.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

American Idol seems nice stage to sing...but my age is gone i guess...i would not qualify...though i look younger....but age is 33. Also what if my music magic won't work there, i am much comfortable at home...! But if the audience likes it, then i like it too. They might have there voice synthesizers in american idol studios which could increase my voice theme making it seem lovely...
But if you are reckoning me as the winner, then i am so happy today. Thank you.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Morimur said:


> I am in awe of that chest -- I wish I had half as much hair on mine.


You can have some of mine, because it all turned grey in past few years!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah i know the singing star freddie mercury an anglo indian by birth. But i am not have been a fan of him.

By the way listening to my performances could i had received a Grammy award? (the songs are not mine...) But for my rhythm magic and pleasantness?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Queen MTV Fresh air...

Beautiful singing of freddie mercury....i didn't knew...just came to know.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Listening to freddie mercury's song bohemian rhapsody, reminds me of old modern bombay of my childhood days. The thing is that freddie mercury as is said was born in bombay and lived many years. So his music was like as if of bombay of old times. So he was a rockstar of bombay. That means he was a king while others were all demean before him. 
A weird smell used to come in bombay typical and scents in theatres....no people on the streets.
Nowdays there are modern malls etc but no smell, so i have forgotten the sense perception feelings of living in bombay....since many years....
Now wherever i go i feel that its one and the same thing....


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Bohemian rhapsody seems like of 16th century musical.

I heard another song of queen freddie mercury....Radio Ga Ga....i had first heard this song in 1990 when i was just 9. I think its "song of bombay". His song and music is so incredible of 1987 but seems like as if of 2010....MTV india. I feel like to dance on this song and sing. But my voice is not as powerful as him. His legacy was continued somewhat in a sense by MTV india till 1996....! Freddie mercury a parsi by origin meaning he was a reincarnated bombay english. Pronunciation seems weird but accent is very much english foreigners.






I tether along
and watched your light
my only friend through teenage nights
and everything i had to know 
i heard it all on my radio

you gave them all
those all time stars
through wars or words
you made by mars
you made me laugh
you made me cry
you made us feel 
like reeds of fly
radio

so don't become
some background loins
backdrop for some
girls and boys
who just don't know
or just don't care
and just don't break
when you're not there

you had the times
you had the power
your yet to have the finest hour
radio

all we hear is
radio ga ga 
radio goo goo
radio ga ga
radio was new
radio 
someone still loves you

we watched this space
we watched the stars
on the gaze
for hours and hours
we hardly need to use our ears
our music changes thru the years
lets hope you never leave our friends
like auchonpins
new pricked to your brains
so stick around
as we would miss you
when we got hound of
all his visions

you had the times
you had the power
your yet to have the finest hour
radio

all we hear is
radio ga ga 
radio goo goo
radio ga ga
radio was new
radio 
someone still loves you

radio ga ga...


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I was thinking about this particular song radio ga ga of freddie mercury. If it were sung mere amuse to deride the present day coming artists of modern music genre of 1990s and later. To not support the young generations listeners of the music as they were not interested in music anyway.
Or were it written for jews people who see light and day in the concentration camps days of old world times of 16th century to modern 1940s? From weimar to auswitch trains. 
I saw in my mind memories visions that listening to the music created some magic in the dreams like some other world portal opening. As freddie mercury practiced some occult powers. But nothing seems to be happening?


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

It's 2:30am, and I am halfway through the _Come From Away_ cast album for the first time, tears streaming down my face. I don't know if I could make it through a showing. It's absolutely wonderful. And it brings back so many feelings.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw it in previews. It's quite effective. And tells a tale we (U.S. Americans) need to hear. 

For those coming to New York in the fall may I strongly recommend "The Band's Visit." It played off-Broadway last year, and it is at least as moving (and another story we need to hear).

Then of course, there is "Jerry Springer: The Opera" having its first full NYC production next season. (Full disclosure - I am involved with the theater company presenting it.)


----------

